# Project. Yup another Turbo VR6



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

I finally started my turbo build a couple of weeks ago and just wanted to show some of the progress








The car









The main ingredients









The tear down
































































































Engine assembly
























































Now the fun begines








The actual turbo parts going on
Clutch fork reinforced









Finally got my 3"dp also


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Looks good, Keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Where did you get that short runner?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

nice work Alexi.


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Looks good, Keep up the work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Where did you get that short runner?

what shortrunner








nevermind i was looking on the motor, not in the parts pile.


_Modified by xpalendocious at 12:07 AM 1-2-2007_


----------



## tekstepvr6 (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
what shortrunner









It looks like the HPA intake manifold in this pic.








Alexi what management are you going to run? Is that a 30R?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (xpalendocious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *xpalendocious* »_
what shortrunner









wagner knock-off.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

Pretty sure its the hpa. Just wonderin where he got it.


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_Pretty sure its the hpa. Just wonderin where he got it.

pretty sure its not.


















_Modified by TBT-Syncro at 6:55 PM 1-2-2007_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

oooo makes more sense. Are they any good?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

The SRI is from Wagner-Tuning. It’s actually a little different then the HGP/HPA SRI. Wagner tuning redesigned the manifold to be a few millimeters shorter for extra clearance in Corrados. It’s a whole new mold for casting not a copy, but basically its the same manifold.
PS : TBT-Syncro 
The casting is 100% perfect. The manifold Clayton got just had the holes for the studs drilled 1/8” off. No big deal though. Took a few minutes with a dremel to fix. The manifold also didn’t have the fuel rail and throttle body holes drilled yet either. So that was a tiny bit a work with a drill and tap set but really no big deal










_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 8:39 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (tekstepvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tekstepvr6* »_

Alexi what management are you going to run? Is that a 30R?

I have the C2 42Lb injector program
The turbo is a garret GT3076R .82ar


_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 8:40 PM 2-4-2007_


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

What are the turbo specs?
edit:wrong thread, but that turbo should be nice.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

awesome! 
that should make the car fun to drive.


----------



## maxslug (May 22, 2005)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a clean build and extra clean garage, oh and for sequoia green gti's








I especially like the clutch fork mod -- that's the best free mod i've seen in a long time.








-m


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

I think Jonny shops at the same Costco as me.








Nice GINCH!


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (maxslug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxslug* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a clean build and extra clean garage, oh and for sequoia green gti's








I especially like the clutch fork mod -- that's the best free mod i've seen in a long time.








-m

x2


----------



## Silverfire (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (GTijoejoe)*

fun
i just ordered the 42lbs and software from kinetic...are u running low psi for now or adding a ic / watermeth right away also?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (Silverfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Silverfire* »_fun
i just ordered the 42lbs and software from kinetic...are u running low psi for now or adding a ic / watermeth right away also?

I'll be intercooling it right away


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

keep us posted with new pics


----------



## christopher78 (Sep 7, 2006)

cant wait to see it finished Alexi


----------



## mannyman3 (Jun 11, 2006)

*Re: (christopher78)*

looks good, cant wait to see it finished
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

any updates?


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (herbehop)*

great pics... keep us updated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cant get a password (Sep 24, 2004)

*Re: (boostinny247)*

Is there a place in the states to get that sri from or one similar?


----------



## HYBRO VR6 (Nov 25, 2005)

how much for the manifold?
better than c2?


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (HYBRO VR6)*

I love it when people put the APR headstuds before the head goes on. Then you can shove the head on and get tiny aluminum bits all in your new motor!!! Next time sit the head on and then put the head studs in. Not trying to be an ass, just telling you they can go in that way and you won't mess up the stud or your head.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_I love it when people put the APR headstuds before the head goes on. Then you can shove the head on and get tiny aluminum bits all in your new motor!!! Next time sit the head on and then put the head studs in. Not trying to be an ass, just telling you they can go in that way and you won't mess up the stud or your head.

you mean ARP? Not trying to be an ass..its just when you try to correct some one or tell them a better method of doing somthing because you personally don't like it..you shouldn't leave your self open for any blows like such..


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.9..16vTurbo* »_I love it when people put the APR headstuds before the head goes on. Then you can shove the head on and get tiny aluminum bits all in your new motor!!! Next time sit the head on and then put the head studs in. Not trying to be an ass, just telling you they can go in that way and you won't mess up the stud or your head.

You ever put a spaced head on before? Ever tried stacking two headgaskets around a spacer and then put a head on top of that, and THEN lined everything up for the head studs? probably not. Its much easier to do the studs first.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (cant get a password)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cant get a password* »_Is there a place in the states to get that sri from or one similar?

In the states you can order one from HPA, Ok they're in Canada but close enough. 
As for updates I realy havent had much time to work on it in the last week. To much snow, power outages, and its freeken cold out








I did pick up my clutch kit and worked on my manifold. I had to drill and tap all the holes. I used a mk4 fuel rail as it looks way cleaner then the mk3 one. I also tapped the the TB to attach the throttle cable bracket to it.


----------



## 1.9..16vTurbo (Jan 25, 2004)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_
you mean ARP? Not trying to be an ass..its just when you try to correct some one or tell them a better method of doing somthing because you personally don't like it..you shouldn't leave your self open for any blows like such..









you're trying to call me out w/ spelling? 
yup, good one... got me.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (1.9..16vTurbo)*








get over it.. go bash some 16vt threads..


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

good to see you got the TB and fuel rail on. At least "something" was accomplished this weekend! PS I make those photos look good







hahaha


----------



## boostinny247 (Aug 20, 2006)

*Re: (MrPlow)*

photos came out real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MrPlow)*

You are the hot **** deano








Looking good alexi, now give me that magazine


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*

Tracking the progress with baited-breath









C2


----------



## Ruffdriver (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*

Nice pics http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Ruffdriver)*

Great to see all the progress man. Hope to see you guys again soon.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Update.








I havent done to much on the car in the last few weeks. I did sand down my SRI and had it ceramic coated though. I ceramic coated my exhaust mani too. I also cleaned up my accsories. I was going to polish all of them but said $&%@ it. I just polished the tensioner insted. 
The only thing i still need is a diff. Once i get that eveything will start to go together fast.


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

you need to pick up the pace








Jk- take your time - make sure you do everything right the first time. 
polished parts look good. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (herbehop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *herbehop* »_you need to pick up the pace








:









I installed a few more parts last night







(With some help from Jonny http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif )




























































_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 10:33 AM 2-3-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

looks awesome. cant wait to see you in my rearview mirror this summer.








please tell me you're replacing the crack pipe though.


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Looking good Alexi. Next you can come over and help me do mine







, then you can bring that mag with you


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_looks awesome. cant wait to see you in my rearview mirror this summer.








please tell me you're replacing the crack pipe though. 






















 
lol, you mesn my rearview mirror right ?


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

excellent project, looks awesome
why is the cold side of the turbo clocked straight up?


----------



## Lu VR6 (Aug 29, 2003)

I can't beleive you're beating me to it...


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Looks good Lex! I can't wait for you to be finished so you can stop calling me at work to get you parts on friday nights!! hehe


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_looks awesome. cant wait to see you in my rearview mirror this summer.








. 























maybee for the first few feet if you're brave enough to launch that syncro hard









_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_excellent project, looks awesome
why is the cold side of the turbo clocked straight up?

its not actualy set where is is going yet. Im most likely going to run all my pipes below the engine for a nice clean look


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_Looks good Lex! I can't wait for you to be finished so you can stop calling me at work to get you parts on friday nights!! hehe










Dont worry Jonny. I'll still going to bug you even when its done


----------



## herbehop (May 4, 2004)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
please tell me you're replacing the crack pipe though. 























x2...
Might as well throw on the upgrade now. 
http://www.pap-parts.com/prodi...%20BR


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
maybee for the first few feet if you're brave enough to launch that syncro hard










i think i'll have you up top too. hehe. my car is going in for surgery soon.


----------



## Jefnes3 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

don't forget the injector clips...
Nice build. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
IM sent.

-Jeff


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGawker* »_Looking good Alexi. Next you can come over and help me do mine







, then you can bring that mag with you










we looked EVERYWHERE for that mag, no luck








bump for lex, let's get this done so we can work on my cars!


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: (MrPlow)*

I recomend reclocking the turbo so that it points down, and running the charge pipe from the turbo to the intercooler under the oil pan.
Looks much cleaner!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (BubonicCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BubonicCorrado* »_I recomend reclocking the turbo so that it points down, and running the charge pipe from the turbo to the intercooler under the oil pan.
Looks much cleaner!


I like you thinking but thats what I said allready







Also since my throttle body points down my pipe from the intercooler to the TB will also not be seen. You will not see any pipes when its all done


_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 8:53 PM 2-5-2007_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_I like you thinking but thats what I said allready







Also since my throttle body points down my pipe from the intercooler to the TB will also not be seen. You will not see any pipes when its all done


you gotta be careful in doing that (running pipe under the tranny) I dunno if you ever plan to go low enough you wouldnt want to smash that pipe, plus I dunno if you can run a skid plate or not with a setup like that.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
you gotta be careful in doing that (running pipe under the tranny) I dunno if you ever plan to go low enough you wouldnt want to smash that pipe, plus I dunno if you can run a skid plate or not with a setup like that.

the oil pan hangs down lower than the ic pipe on the stage 2 kinetic kit, i don't think it will be a problem to run your piping under the motor Lex, just don't route it under the drain plug







Plus, we both know having HPA's fabricator do your piping won't hurt either


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

Theres going to be alot of boost running around Vancouver....


----------



## mikebobelak (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

What make DP is that?


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_Theres going to be alot of boost running around Vancouver....

So, so many....

did you get the bugs worked out with yours? What was it?


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikebobelak* »_What make DP is that?


Kinetic Motorsport 3" Down Pipe. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_
So, so many.... 


guess who else is going under the knife


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (jsundell)*


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Nice work..Idk you Alexi..but your doing a hell of a job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Looking foward to seeing the final product! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

We need to do a local Mk1 Mk2 Mk3 Mk4 Mk5 (HPA) boosted VR6 photo shoot. We got all the cars locally


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_We need to do a local Mk1 Mk2 Mk3 Mk4 Mk5 (HPA) boosted VR6 photo shoot. We got all the cars locally









you gonna let the guy who buys your car know?


----------



## Dorrado (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MrPlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPlow* »_
you gonna let the guy who buys your car know?









ouch, nice dig dean!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_We need to do a local Mk1 Mk2 Mk3 Mk4 Mk5 (HPA) boosted VR6 photo shoot. We got all the cars locally









We'll have to do the shoot at Brandons place though, i dont like pushing cars.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (darrenewest)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenewest* »_We need to do a local Mk1 Mk2 Mk3 Mk4 Mk5 (HPA) boosted VR6 photo shoot. We got all the cars locally









that would be amazing to see 5 generations of VRT's all running at the same time


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

I finally got one of the last major pieces of the puzzle


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_I finally got one of the last major pieces of the puzzle










bastid


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

quick question.....how is the throttle cable held by that manifold??


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

also are there more vacuum ports on that besides the big on to the right?


----------



## -:VW:- (Jan 27, 2006)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

Regarding the 3" Kinetic DP. Is this something they are shipping right now & how much is it, or is it still in production? Did you go with a phenolic spacer in between the lower intake runners and the SRI? Good idea I'm doing the same thing this spring







Looking good so far keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by -:VW:- at 5:57 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (-:VW*

I emailed kinetic yesterday asking about it..
Its not on there website yet listed as a product, they are made on demand so ship time is up to 2 weeks.
Cant remember exact price, it was just under $300
Im saving money for one already http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_quick question.....how is the throttle cable held by that manifold??

The OEM bracket is modified and bolted to the TB.


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_also are there more vacuum ports on that besides the big on to the right?

Nope. You need to drill and tap yourself.

_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 7:57 PM 2-8-2007_


_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 7:58 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

thanks, thats not that bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

The 3" down pipes have been available for our kits for quite some time, although they are a special order item we have been selling them for about a year now. 
3" DP will be going on my Stage 1 +++ next week.
email me at the shop if you want one, they are $295 +shipping [email protected] we are having a run of about 10 go through production right now, should be available to ship late next week.


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (jsundell)*

haha, I knew you would buy it, good for you


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

just noticed your running a phenolic spacer on your intake mani. (im doing the same it sittin in my garage)


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

looks good!!!
keep it up








i cant wait to see this at WW again this year (please come down with her and race!!)


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

hmm, maybe i should sell my 2.5 downpipe for this 3 inch one now








I'll need all the power i can get to try and keep up to lex


----------



## SuperChicken13 (Dec 6, 2003)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*
















Looks good Alexi. Finally the motor keeps up with the rest of the car.


----------



## cousin bob (Oct 28, 2005)

*Re: (SuperChicken13)*

Sweet setup so far man! I likey!!!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (cousin bob)*

Thanks for the complements







. I was hoping to have some updated pics by now but my pelaquin is taking a bit longer then anticipated to install. The tranny should be done in a few days so I can finally install it with the engine this weekend


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Thanks for the complements







. I was hoping to have some updated pics by now but my pelaquin is taking a bit longer then anticipated to install. The tranny should be done in a few days so I can finally install it with the engine this weekend









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif














Can't wait til' it's done man.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

Can't wait man. can we be friends?


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

Your trans will be done tonight...call me!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (vr604)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr604* »_Your trans will be done tonight...call me!








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

you rule alexi http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*

bump for lex, get on it!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MrPlow)*

Time for an update. 
The engine /tranny is back in







Now I just have to hook everything back up and work on the intercooler and piping.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Looks great, keep the pix coming.. I really enjoy this setup..
one thing tho, why'd u put a plastic crackpipe on????


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_Looks great, keep the pix coming.. I really enjoy this setup..
one thing tho, why'd u put a plastic crackpipe on????

I'll probably get a metal one once the car is running. The factory one only cost me $10cnd. Im trying not to hundred dolllar me to death with this project


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
I'll probably get a metal one once the car is running. The factory one only cost me $10cnd. Im trying not to hundred dolllar me to death with this project









good deal, yea I hear you.. Im down right now too, new tranny.. kinda went overboard and the invoices are best forgotten


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

HAWT!


----------



## BlueVR (Aug 21, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Alexi! tap my short runner for me








i'll give u a VDO boost gauge


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (BlueVR)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*









Are you going to be able to run the stock throttle body cable?
Are the holes on the manifold tapped for a VR6 TB? I'm prolly going to end up running a 75-80mm Mustang TB and then running AWIC


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Bump for more progress pics and some video action.


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95MullberryVR6* »_








Are you going to be able to run the stock throttle body cable?
Are the holes on the manifold tapped for a VR6 TB? I'm prolly going to end up running a 75-80mm Mustang TB and then running AWIC

Yup the stock cable fits pefect.
My manifold didnt have any mounting holes. I had to drill and tap them all


----------



## '95MullberryVR6 (May 31, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

The manifold I'm thinking about buying has an extra so called "idle control vaccum port" on the top on the passenger side.
Any thoughts on that?


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*

got that same one as that spa. my thoughts about that bung, is that you can use it with a diverter valve/re-circ bov


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: ('95MullberryVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *’95MullberryVR6* »_The manifold I'm thinking about buying has an extra so called "idle control vaccum port" on the top on the passenger side.
Any thoughts on that?









They alll come with that. All the ones I got had them. Its for the ISV valve on older VR6 engines. Just chop it off








PS. Is that a pic of the actual manifold your are ineterested in? If so just so you know the mk4 fuel rail mounting tabs have been cut off. 


_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 7:09 PM 3-14-2007_


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EternalXresT* »_got that same one as that spa. my thoughts about that bung, is that you can use it with a diverter valve/re-circ bov

That won't work. You need to vent pre throttle and recirc pre compressor/post maf.


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
They alll come with that. All the ones I got had them. Its for the ISV valve on older VR6 engines. Just chop it off








PS. Is that a pic of the actual manifold your are ineterested in? If so just so you know the mk4 fuel rail mounting tabs have been cut off. 

_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 7:09 PM 3-14-2007_

If you cut it off youll just have a big hole there. Its already drilled out.
And the fuel rail issue, its a MK3 manifold so just use a MK3 fuel rail. and everything should be ok. But one thing i looked at on mine was i dont like how the injector bungs are. They dont seem right/go in far enough.

PG 4 owned.


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

i like that picture of your car on page one lex http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## christopher78 (Sep 7, 2006)

Alexi you did an incredible job! I really like how you ceramic coated the parts instead of polishing them, and how you painted the block black. Looks wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by christopher78 at 9:11 AM 3-16-2007_


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (christopher78)*


_Quote, originally posted by *christopher78* »_Alexi you did an incredible job! I really like how you ceramic coated the parts instead of polishing them, and how you painted the block black. Looks wicked http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

All those parts are how they came from Kinetic, other than the block of course.
Looks good, cant wait to get my short runner done on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (mk2driver)*

Out of the 2 parts that are ceramic coated, only the exhaust manifold is from Kinetic Motorsport and it didn't come that way.

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_
All those parts are how they came from Kinetic, other than the block of course.
Looks good, cant wait to get my short runner done on my car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 2:50 PM 3-18-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_Out of the 2 parts that are powder coated, only the exhaust manifold is from Kinetic Motorsport and it didn't come that way.


You mean Cermaic coated


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

here you go lex, some pics from saturday.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

P.S. 
all of the Kinetic Kits will be coming with thermal coated exhaust housings on the turbos. 
ballin!!!
edit: we ran out of free thermal coating stuff. but you can still request it when you order your kit.


_Modified by jsundell at 1:24 PM 6-6-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (jsundell)*

Thanks for posting the pics Jonny


----------



## silvrsled (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_P.S. 
all of the Kinetic Kits will be coming with thermal coated exhaust housings on the turbos. 
ballin!!!

Sweet! Does that include the kit I ordered last Friday?


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_P.S. 
all of the Kinetic Kits will be coming with thermal coated exhaust housings on the turbos. 
ballin!!!

Hot damn!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Update:
The intercooler is almost done.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

How much of your bumper did you end up having to trim?
It's beautiful!


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_How much of your bumper did you end up having to trim?
It's beautiful!

Thanks








I havent trimmed it yet. I hopefully will only have to trim the two outer bumper slats. I only had my spare Euro bumper there and i didnt want to trim that one as its sold to someone


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Just want to give [email protected] a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif as I just got the latest SW from him in the mail today


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Is this thing done yet?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGawker* »_Is this thing done yet?
















soon, very soon


----------



## PinoyVR6 (May 24, 2003)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

nice


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 24, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

NICE, HI FIVE(in Borat voice)
Good Job Alexi! I cant wait to see the monster


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_NICE, HI FIVE(in Borat voice)
Good Job Alexi! I cant wait to see the monster 








Thanks George. 
PS: I hope I can get the time off work again and drive it down to Dubwars


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

im also building an mk3 gti turbo hoping to finish by dubwars im going to road race in it ill post up pics and info when i can but you really should go to dubwars its a lot of fun


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dimasgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimasgti* »_ you really should go to dubwars its a lot of fun

O I know. I've been there the last three years


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
O I know. I've been there the last three years









excellent, hope to see it there this year then.. Mine will be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*

Where's the updates?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_Where's the updates?










W3rd.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_Where's the updates?









soon


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

u suck at updates


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

here is my turbo project hopfully ill see you at dubwars


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

here is the link http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3181476


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dimasgti)*

Updates finally








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to JT for the ride home
















The intercooler and plumbing are finally done thanks to Mark and his awesome skills http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































































modified dip stick








water lines








Almost done done. Watching the Canucks is slowing me down though








GO Canucks GO











_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 11:17 PM 4-23-2007_


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

baller status = eleventy billion


----------



## EternalXresT (Jan 5, 2005)

wow thats looking amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif git er dun


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

lex, you better promise to take me for a ride when she is done.
the quality of your work truely shows that all those years workin at HPA has rubbed off well on you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for your attention to detail man.
cheers,
Nick


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Where did you get these water cooler fittings from?








Looking good btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thisismike (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (EternalXresT)*

those welds on the intercooler piping are pimpin. looks good.


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

Very Clean work....


----------



## mk2vrooom (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_Very Clean work....

no joke...thats a super clean setup...i never was into that intake mani before..but after seeing it like this its def a good route to go to hide stuff


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (mk2vrooom)*

Stealth mode fo sho!


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

Since when did the kinetic kit start coming with water cooler lines?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (mk2driver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_Since when did the kinetic kit start coming with water cooler lines?









since when did the kinetic kit come with a GT30 and a wagner SR intake.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_Where did you get these water cooler fittings from?








Looking good btw! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Custom made. 

_Quote, originally posted by *mk2driver* »_Since when did the kinetic kit start coming with water cooler lines?









They dont . I have a garret gt3076 water/oil cooled turbo. The kinetic kit uses a t3t4 turbo




_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 9:38 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

such a nice build up.
btw iv found that high pressure power steering hose end link off the mk3 works very nicly for coolant banjos on the turbo. just cut the ends off and bubble flair them.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (bloody dismemberment)*

DAMN GINA!! That's craftsmanship.


----------



## BMD96VR6gti (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (Wizard-of-OD)*

I have a 96 gti VR6 and was thinking of turboing it how much does something like this cost by the time everything is done.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (BMD96VR6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMD96VR6gti* »_I have a 96 gti VR6 and was thinking of turboing it how much does something like this cost by the time everything is done.

The Kinetic Satge 2 sells for $3950.00
http://www.kineticmotorsport.c....html


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

lol, once again this isnt a kinetic kit.... with the quality of parts alexi is using, your looking at paying ALOT more than that when it is all said and done.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_lol, once again this isnt a kinetic kit.... with the quality of parts alexi is using, your looking at paying ALOT more than that when it is all said and done.


Well actually the only thing that is different from the Kinetic kit is the fact that it is a GT30 turbo and a Wagner replica SRI. So I wouldnt say ALOT more.


_Modified by mk2driver at 12:26 AM 4-25-2007_


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

All of the parts can be bought from us at Kinetic except the Intake manifold. but our stage 3 kit will do just fine for a 300 whp machine.
Alexi, it looks awesome. now i can finally get my car into the hands of Mark for some intercooling and paint.


----------



## Devin @ Kinetic (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (jsundell)*

dammnnnnnn Alexi, you're car look so good!!
im so jealous!
i cant wait for it to be done


----------



## formulavr6 (Oct 9, 2004)

*Re: (Devin @ Kinetic)*

X2, nice work and $ managing


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (jsundell)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsundell* »_All of the parts can be bought from us at Kinetic except the Intake manifold. but our stage 3 kit will do just fine for a 300 whp machine.
Alexi, it looks awesome. now i can finally get my car into the hands of Mark for some intercooling and paint. 


who sells the intake mani?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_

who sells the intake mani?

I bought mine from Wagner Tuning. You can also get an HGP one from HPA or you can get one from Ebay.de


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

thx but I dont speak or read dutch








lol..


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick_1.8T* »_lol, once again this isnt a kinetic kit.... with the quality of parts alexi is using, your looking at paying ALOT more than that when it is all said and done.


Actually, IT IS a Kinetic kit less the SRI and upgraded turbo. Sure Alexi's set up is more custom to give it that extra coolness but essentially the same. And yeah your right, that coolness factor does cost more but I just wanted to give the guy an idea of what to expect for cost. Obviously if one was to check out the link and see the pictures, no it's not the same as the car you see above.










_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 8:45 PM 4-25-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_
Actually, IT IS a Kinetic kit less the SRI and upgraded turbo. 

Well kind of. Majority of my parts are from the Kinetic stage 3 kit but in no way is this a kit. I have a different BB turbo with water lines, SRI, custom intercooler and plumbing and Custom C2 SW, etc. 
A kit is something that comes complete and just can be all bolted together in a few hours. Some times I wish it was though I would be done a long time ago








PS: Thanks for all the complements and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2 and Kinetic for their help on this project


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Lookin good lex, i want a ride when its done. Maybe that will light the fire under my ass to get mine done


----------



## darrenewest (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*

You'll be begging me for my garage come winter ..... keep it up lex, M. sure does some cray work


----------



## VR6DAMEN (Feb 17, 2005)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_









Does the intercooler piping hang lower than the oilpan?


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*

Looks great lexi! Can't wait for a ride.


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DAMEN* »_
Does the intercooler piping hang lower than the oilpan?

no but it doesn't matter, Alexi's car is a 4x4!!!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (VR6DAMEN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DAMEN* »_
Does the intercooler piping hang lower than the oilpan?

Nope. The oil pan is still a little lower.


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

bump! this better get done quick if you are ditching out this weekend







finish this


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Sadly Canucks are out, no more excuses time to see the finished product


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Sadly Canucks are out, no more excuses time to see the finished product


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

looking foward to seeing this in person. Car looked great last year at WW


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (UBER KUHL)*

maybe if you didn't spend the weekend at jonny's you'd be done this! I'm coming over this weekend and we are going to get this done as much as possible.


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (MrPlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPlow* »_maybe if you didn't spend the weekend at jonny's you'd be done this! I'm coming over this weekend and we are going to get this done as much as possible.

If the rest of the crew come over, production goes nowhere!


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

^ haha, well ya. You can't show up and start chatting with your hands in your pockets and expect to see progress...


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (MrPlow)*









i wish my crew was as awesome as u guys.
my crew includes me myself and i, woot woot


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

From what I heard from Lexi, all that's left is the fuel pump... Get it done guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## burton05401 (Feb 26, 2007)

this is a great great build. i'm takin notes!


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (MrPlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPlow* »_^ haha, well ya. You can't show up and start chatting with your hands in your pockets and expect to see progress...

I have good intentions








PS wanna come over and help install front wheel bearings and new brakes?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Its ALIVE








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MrPlow for his help in getting it running this weekend


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Completed underhood shots and the obligatory video?


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Its ALIVE








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MrPlow for his help in getting it running this weekend

we DEMAND pics!!!!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Its ALIVE








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MrPlow for his help in getting it running this weekend

woo hoo.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

Once I finish off a few more little things I get some pics and Video.


----------



## dreadlocks (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

YAY!








This is one of my favorite builds, glad to hear she's running.. whats your first impressions? Hows things running? and most importantly.. how much boost so far??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dreadlocks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dreadlocks* »_YAY!








This is one of my favorite builds, glad to hear she's running.. whats your first impressions? Hows things running? and most importantly.. how much boost so far??? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 









I havent driven it out of my driveway yet as im still waiting for my boost gauge and EGT probe, plus my exhaust is still not fully attached. 
I had a problem staring the car at first the other day. I only had spark from one coil. Once i figured out the dam engine harness plug wasnt twisted on all the way







it fired right up







and just sounded awesome and ran nice and smooth.








I couldnt work on it tonight as I had to change the lifters in my daily but i should have it streetable in a few days.
I went for a little cruise in Jonny from Kinetic turbo Vr just now so I have my turbo VR fix for a couple of days here


----------



## TightDub (Dec 24, 2003)

*Re: (K04A1)*

Very nice build thread http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (TightDub)*

Alexi-Did you used to work at hpa? I think i i spoke with you through email about turboing my mk4 i had. Nice car btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (procket2_8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *procket2_8* »_Alexi-Did you used to work at hpa? I think i i spoke with you through email about turboing my mk4 i had. Nice car btw http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
\

Yup I used to work there. I worked both in sales and as a technician. 
And now a couple update pics


----------



## NCabbyT (Jul 8, 2001)

Ex-HPA guy running Kinetic stuff! OMG! 

LOL


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (NCabbyT)*









You need a bigger hole in front of the intercooler for more air flow. I'll bring my sawzall over.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKIIsleeper* »_
You need a bigger hole in front of the intercooler for more air flow. I'll bring my sawzall over.









Forget that. I know you cant cut a strait line


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Its ALIVE








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to MrPlow for his help in getting it running this weekend

glad to be able to help. Even with ALL the distractions!
If anyone deserves it it's the guy who puts everyone elses car before his own. I hope it's done before the weekend though so we can get back to my POS


----------



## Grumpy-Smurf (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (MrPlow)*

Kick ass build Lex! It's been fun watching the car come along!
PS. Do I get to go onthe first test drive since I rented you my garage for free? LOL
Just kidding... for a guy who always drops everything for his friends, car looks killa sweet!


----------



## jsundell (Aug 15, 2005)

Lex, the car looked great. I'm glad to see it is finally alive. If anyone deserves a sick ass MK3 turbo VR, it's the mad greek!!!


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

hey how much did it cost you now that its all done


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dimasgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimasgti* »_hey how much did it cost you now that its all done

Im not sure I want to add it up







There is a few more things to do before i can get a total


----------



## procket2_8 (Feb 19, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Hide the blue honker of a hose, its distracting me.


----------



## IntakeManifold (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Update:
The intercooler is almost done.

















I know you may not want to divulge any of your secrets. 
But i am fascinated with your whole build up, Soooo Clean!
Was the intercooler an entirely custom job, one-off endtanks i mean. 
All the intercooler piping is obviously one-off stuff, It looks f'ing great. Very short travel from compressor to the throttle. Should perform quite nicely i imagine. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Allways been a big fan of your car. 
-Chris


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (IntakeManifold)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IntakeManifold* »_
I know you may not want to divulge any of your secrets. 
But i am fascinated with your whole build up, Soooo Clean!
Was the intercooler an entirely custom job, one-off endtanks i mean. 
All the intercooler piping is obviously one-off stuff, It looks f'ing great. Very short travel from compressor to the throttle. Should perform quite nicely i imagine. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Allways been a big fan of your car. 
-Chris


Thanks for the complements








Yup the ends tanks are custom. It took a couple of trys and and alot of measuring to get them to look and fit how i wanted it. Basically I wanted to cut as little of the bumper as poslble and have it sitting as far back as posible. I hate it when intercoolers stick out of the bumpers. 
As you can see from my updated pics I had to put a few more angles in the end tanks for bumper clearance. This worked out good as my plumbing goes strait back. This realy wouldnt have worked out if the endtank tubs went out the side.
PS: I was hoping to get some video of the car driving to day but I only managed to get about a 1/2 of work on it today. If all goes well it should be fully road worthy tomorow










_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 9:16 AM 5-20-2007_


----------



## Nick_2.8L (Mar 11, 2004)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

sexy sexy


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Nick_1.8T)*

Update:
I finally got the car on the road today.







. I just wanted to drive it nice and easy to break in the clutch. 
It runs nice and smooth off boost. Once again http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to C2 for their awesome SW
Now I just need to get my hands on a digi video camera to get some sounds and video online


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VAGWORX (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been keeping an eye on this for a while as i've the same inlet mani, looks spot on








Couple pics of mine, nearly ready for a test drive
























Get some vids


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*

^^^Wowsa....that's shiny!!!








Are those stock injectors?
How do you add oil?


_Modified by MKIIsleeper at 4:41 PM 5-22-2007_


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

VAGWORX. Looks awesome.
Havent had time to work on it anymore yet but just wanted to add some pics.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Alexi. Maybe I missed it, but how did you modify your dipstick to mount? I have the same intake mani and I cut the stock bracket and welded another lower on the tube... curious as to what you did.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Metallitubby* »_Alexi. Maybe I missed it, but how did you modify your dipstick to mount? I have the same intake mani and I cut the stock bracket and welded another lower on the tube... curious as to what you did.

Its kind of hard to see but I had a tube welded on the Dipstick that a intake mani bolt holds


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Its kind of hard to see but I had a tube welded on the Dipstick that a intake mani bolt holds


cool, I was just making sure I wasn't the only one who had to do some thinking as to where I would attach it to.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (Metallitubby)*

Just got back from putting some KM on the car tonight. Im so tempted to put my foot into it







but i want to break in the clutch nicely, plus I need an alignment realy bad.


----------



## VAGWORX (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Lol, thanks








Yeah stock injectors, but that was just a trial fit pic, the 440's are in now.
Oil filler is that plate with 3 nuts on top, just unscrew the nuts and lift the plate off








Thats not the finished article, they'res a few shiny bits missing off them pics, will post some finished pics soon.
Sorry for the hijack.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VAGWORX* »_
Sorry for the hijack. 

No problem








The car is off the road again after only driving if for a couple of days. Nothing wrong with the turbo set up though







.
Its back at the body shop just getting some paint work fixed that I originaly had done last year. I wanted a break from the car anyways










_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 12:04 AM 5-25-2007_


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Its back at the body shop just getting some paint work fixed that I originaly had done last year. I wanted a break from the car anyways









_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 12:04 AM 5-25-2007_

Sure you did







.


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*

VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGawker* »_VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGawker* »_VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO VIDEO








 *X3* 
This weekend,I'll bring the camera and you bring the car.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Just picked the car up from the body shop. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to Chris at First-class 
Now I just need an alignment and we can shoot some vid


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

you thinking saturday for that alignment? double book it, I want to get the jetta in







and I love having you as the middle man


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (MrPlow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrPlow* »_ I love having you as the middle man


















































_Modified by K04A1 at 5:34 PM 5-30-2007_


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*

damn pinner, that tickler is tight


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_






































_Modified by K04A1 at 5:34 PM 5-30-2007_








That pic is awesome. Even looks like the plow has a mullet


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (VAGWORX)*

Here is a pic of the 3" test pipe with a vacum activated exhaust cut-out since. Its a direct replacement for the cat. I'll probably build a complete 3" exhaust in the winter though


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

looks like a asphalt melting good time


----------



## killerrabbittruck (Apr 19, 2001)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

looks good, makes me start thinking again


----------



## 92g60gti (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (killerrabbittruck)*

hey alexi, did that test pipe come with the dump already on it, or was this a custom job? if you did buy it, may i ask where?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (92g60gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *92g60gti* »_hey alexi, did that test pipe come with the dump already on it, or was this a custom job? if you did buy it, may i ask where?









Yes and no. It was actualy originaly custom made for a different car (a mk4 24V vr6 turbo) but I then had it modified to be a direct replacemt for a mk3 vr6 cat.


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Looking good man - i want a ride


----------



## D_Sims (Sep 16, 2006)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

That test pipe with the cut out is freaking awesome!!







And this post is great too.. I been looking for a good post on a VR6T, I first saw theflygtiguy's White VR6T and then decided to put off swaping out my 2.Slow for my VR6 and take the time to build a 3.0L VR6T monster. I am making my parts list now and comparing my options. 
Anyway we can get a complete parts break down?


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (theflygtiguy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_Looking good man - i want a ride









Of course, but i need a ride in your beast too


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

I just stopped by Kinetic today to drop a manifold off for Jonny. Next thing I know they talked me into putting the car on the







dyno
I was pretty happy with the results








12psi 310whp 291ft/lb
16psi 350whp 380ft/lb
22psi 414whp 434ft/lb







Could have made even more with a real 3" exhaust, We also had some tire spining issues but it didnt effect the peak results









The car pulls like a pitbull on the highway








PS: thanks to Jonny, Devin, Matt and Sean for the dyno time after hours http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 7:44 PM 6-11-2007_


_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 12:32 AM 7-1-2007_


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

Awsome numbers.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

baller status + 75


----------



## MrPlow (Oct 16, 2002)

*Re: (K04A1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *K04A1* »_






































_Modified by K04A1 at 5:34 PM 5-30-2007_

bwahahaha, can't believe I missed that before
MrPlow approves of those numbers


----------



## vr604 (Feb 19, 2003)

Nice job Alexi, good to see some #'s finally.


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (vr604)*

alexi, thats the best thing ive ever seen. the entire vancouver vw community is damned proud of you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mike


----------



## VR6rocks (Jun 5, 2004)

Nice results....especially those torque numbers, they are impressive.


----------



## Norwegian-VR6 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6rocks)*

Really nice numbers. Nice to see the C2 42# set up delivered the goods at 22PSI.


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

what compresion are you running


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (dimasgti)*

WOW, impressive numbers Alexi - great job... i cant wait to get mine tuned.. hopefully i can keep up with you now


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (theflygtiguy)*

thanks for all the complements.









_Quote, originally posted by *theflygtiguy* »_WOW, impressive numbers Alexi - great job... i cant wait to get mine tuned.. hopefully i can keep up with you now









Yup I cant wait too see your car once its tuned. Dont worry though , I'll slow down if you cant keep up









_Quote, originally posted by *dimasgti* »_what compresion are you running

9.0:1


----------



## MiamiVr6T (Jul 24, 2004)

*Re: Project. Yup another Turbo VR6 (AlexiGTIVR6)*

congrats on the numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... turbo started to like it past 12psi


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Wow. Impressive







Good work, been following this one for awhile now.
What were the specs on the motor/turbo setup again?


----------



## MKII16v (Oct 23, 1999)

*Re: (pubahs)*

Nice Numbers!!!


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Wow. Impressive







Good work, been following this one for awhile now.
What were the specs on the motor/turbo setup again? 

Piper 264' cams 
Garret GT3076 .82ar turbo,
Wagner-tuning SRI with mk4 fuel rail (sanded & ceramic coated silver)
kinetic exhaust manifold (ceramic coated black)
ARP head bolts
9:1 head spacer 
C2 42lb SW. (with a few extra stuff programmed in ) to [email protected]
95mm maf housing
3" dp 
3" test pipe with exhaust cut out ( direct replacemnt for cat)
Custom intercooler and non visable plumbing 
Custom water lines for turbo
walbro gsl255 fuel pump
peloquin diff


----------



## dimasgti (May 3, 2005)

when are you going to have some vidios up


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (dimasgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dimasgti* »_when are you going to have some vidios up

As soon as I take some.








Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll get some footage


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
As soon as I take some.








Hopefully in the next couple of weeks I'll get some footage

perhaps it'll even be some high def footage that he posts.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

Ummm videos? lol


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (pubahs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pubahs* »_Ummm videos? lol

Still waiting for someone







to film some HD footage for me


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Still waiting for someone







to film some HD footage for me









I cant help it that i work too much.


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (TBT-Syncro)*

we'll accept low res footage.
lets get it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAGICHAT (Feb 15, 2007)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*

sick welds


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_we'll accept low res footage.
lets get it on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hopefully someone has a vid camera at waterewagens next week


----------



## MKIIsleeper (Jul 7, 2000)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
Hopefully someone has a vid camera at waterewagens next week









If this rain stops, let's do some vid this weekend.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (MKIIsleeper)*

Just a quick update. Had the car on the track yesterday at Waterwagens in Seattle. Awesome Show http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
First time out with the car running just on spring pressure. I managed a [email protected] I was launching very easy as I was over 2 hours from home. Caint wait to turn it up a bit.







Taking first in the mk3 golf class was nice too


















_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 1:48 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_Caint wait to turn it up a bit.







Taking first in the mk3 golf class was nice too
















_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 1:48 PM 7-30-2007_

nice!!
is that mario's R youre against in that pic?


----------



## doobsta (Aug 25, 2003)

sick pic!
What psi were you running?
Also, what wheels you have on there?
gives us a standing shot


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (doobsta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
nice!!
is that mario's R youre against in that pic?

I dont know. I was talking to the owner but never got his name


_Quote, originally posted by *doobsta* »_sick pic!
What psi were you running?
Also, what wheels you have on there?
gives us a standing shot









11-12 psi
The wheels are KW Turbo Twist
A few mors shots from the show



































_Modified by AlexiGTIVR6 at 8:37 PM 7-30-2007_


----------



## GreenGawker (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: (doobsta)*

alexi = My hero


----------



## FrostedDub (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*

Sick pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We need video(s) asap!


----------



## K04A1 (Sep 1, 2004)

*Re: (GreenGawker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GreenGawker* »_alexi = My hero















 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jhayesvw (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlexiGTIVR6* »_
I dont know. I was talking to the owner but never got his name
]

did he have Rial Daytona's and a Jetta front?? if so, his name is Mario.
we want him back here in AZ.
Thanks








one of the coolest guys i know.


----------



## AlexiGTIVR6 (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: (jhayesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jhayesvw* »_
did he have Rial Daytona's and a Jetta front?? if so, his name is Mario.
we want him back here in AZ.
Thanks








one of the coolest guys i know.

Nope, No Rials or Jetta front end. So I guess it wasnt Mario


----------



## fullrace19 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: (AlexiGTIVR6)*

what are the advantages of a vr6 than a 2.0 8 valve. becuase i want to go up to a different motor and hopefully running aspirated or turbo. what are the things that i need to make a vr6 engine fit in my 1994 vw golf mk3 four door. what are the list that i need. I already made friends who own a gti and a passat. i want to move up to another level with my motor.


----------



## UBER KUHL (May 16, 2005)

*Re: (fullrace19)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fullrace19* »_what are the advantages of a vr6 than a 2.0 8 valve. becuase i want to go up to a different motor and hopefully running aspirated or turbo. what are the things that i need to make a vr6 engine fit in my 1994 vw golf mk3 four door. what are the list that i need. I already made friends who own a gti and a passat. i want to move up to another level with my motor.









At your level, I would advise you to do tons of research before you do anything. The advantage of the VR6 over the 2.0l is displacement, strength of the motor, and torque. It all comes down to your coin. If you are looking for a quick and cheap setup that just turbo your 8valve with a junkyard/ebay setup. If you are looking for a reliable big hp setup than go for a vr6 turbo. If you decide that you want a vr6, than the easiest solution would be to sell your car and buy a car with a vr6. Good luck.


----------



## v.i.massive (Oct 16, 2006)

any updates ?


----------

